# VMR | Wheels - Premium Powder Coat Wheel Gallery Thread!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Premium Powder Coat Wheel Gallery Thread*

With a growing number of requests for custom finishes, we've felt it was about the right time to release some of the premium finishes we've recently been working on. This collection features past and present custom powder coat wheel finishes that are available for all VMR | Wheels. I'll also be updating this thread with new finishes when they arrive - we've certainly got more on the way!

If there is a custom finish you are looking to achieve that is not available on this gallery, feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] and I'll see if I can make it happen for you!

Rally Orange


















Electric Blue




















Burnt Currant




















Jet Anthracite


















Textured Black


















Gold


















Sparkle Silver


















Bangle Silver


















Anodized Silver


















Matte Glimmer


















Bronze
















​


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumbup: great pics 

Which color do you think goes best with White Gold CC?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Epence said:


> :thumbup: great pics
> 
> Which color do you think goes best with White Gold CC?


Thanks!

Hmmm, I do think our factory finishes would work well with that color. For a custom finish, though, I feel the Matte Glimmer or possibly even the dark bronze would both look pretty clean. It's all subjective in the end though :thumbup:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

how much for a set of electric blue's?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> how much for a set of electric blue's?


Feel free to shoot me a PM with which wheels you are interested and I'll be happy to provide you with a quote for that wheel in the electric blue finish :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

More finishes soon on the way! :wave: 

Gloss Black 

















Bronze Gold


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This one is definitely more on the wild side!

Cadmium Green


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a finish you really need to see in sunlight to appreciate. We may be shooting some more of this wheel for just that reason!

Midnight Blue​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

From the bottom of the sea, we bring you Sunken Treasure. :thumbup:

Probably one of my favorite powder coat finishes.










Also check out this Fully Polished V701!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

oh man...I'm definitely feelin' the matte glimmer for my iron grey. 

rims look delish!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

hmmmm, sunken treasure or matte glimmer on a light brown metallic?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

damn the full polish looks GOOD!


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunken Treasure :heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

gooberbora said:


> oh man...I'm definitely feelin' the matte glimmer for my iron grey.
> 
> rims look delish!


That would definitely look good and thank you!



formulanerd said:


> hmmmm, sunken treasure or matte glimmer on a light brown metallic?


Personally, I would go with the Sunken Treasure be the Matte Glimmer would look good too. :thumbup:



kimchi29 said:


> damn the full polish looks GOOD!


Yes it does 



ccowner said:


> Sunken Treasure :heart:


:beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd like to introduce to you, Gloss Pearlescent White. :thumbup:


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Got any pictures of these wheels on a CC??


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

love the bronze gold ones. like the poster above, i'd like to see some pics with them on CC!
I got poor imagination ; (


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of a CC with V710s




























And on VB3s


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some freshly powder coated V718s in Sunken Treasure. :snowcool:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ok , so How Much for the Stuff to Run - them*

_*OK , so How Much for the Stuff to Run - them !*_

http://mcgard.com/AutomotiveProducts/LugNuts/LugBolts


_*Bolt Caps ?


Are These Ball Seats / Cone Seats ? = Stock or Longer Studs Required ?

Fitting the Hubs or Spacer's - Included ? 


*_


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

EngTech1 said:


> _*OK , so How Much for the Stuff to Run - them !*_
> 
> http://mcgard.com/AutomotiveProducts/LugNuts/LugBolts
> 
> ...


PM heading your way. :thumbup:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Good to Hear !*

_*Good to Hear !*_

Thanks for the Info , as it seems some of these Wheel manufactures - Think It's Cool - to

Force You to Buy or Use different Studs , Different Lengths and then - Completely forget 
about the - Lug Cap or Cover - which sometime won't Fit @ All !


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

EngTech1 said:


> _*Good to Hear !*_
> 
> Thanks for the Info , as it seems some of these Wheel manufactures - Think It's Cool - to
> 
> ...



Our wheels are make to bolt to your car using stock lug bolts and you can even use your stock center cap. Glad I could help! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got some more pictures of the Sunken Treasure V718s. :beer:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Epence said:


> :thumbup: great pics
> 
> Which color do you think goes best with White Gold CC?


That blue is amazing for a Gold CC


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. Sunken treasure is amazing!


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

i was thinking about that dark blue or white on my grey CC.... suggestions?


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd like to the Rally Orange - they mounted a set on the - New Beetle - Bug - which I 
Just Test Drove - Wow for a Stock Car - It handled very well .
The Huge Wheels are a little Heavy - IMO for the Factory Shocks when Pushed over
rougher roads .

The Turbo - Scoots and Think it would out handle a stock GTI .


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> That blue is amazing for a Gold CC





FastB7S4 said:


> Wow. Sunken treasure is amazing!


:thumbup::snowcool:



ccowner said:


> i was thinking about that dark blue or white on my grey CC.... suggestions?


I personally prefer white on grey to blue on grey. But hey, you could go crazy and get orange too.



EngTech1 said:


> I'd like to the Rally Orange - they mounted a set on the - New Beetle - Bug - which I
> Just Test Drove - Wow for a Stock Car - It handled very well .
> The Huge Wheels are a little Heavy - IMO for the Factory Shocks when Pushed over
> rougher roads .
> ...


The Beetle with the Porsche inspired paint and orange wheels is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Say hello to Tiffany Teal.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V701 and VB3 Polished finishes!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A recent customers Midnight Blue powder coated V710s on his E90 LCI. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Now this is something different. Copper Plated V701s. Enjoy!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue VB3s :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Sungold VB3's


----------



## zcar4me (May 16, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> Just got some more pictures of the Sunken Treasure V718s. :beer:


Wow! I'd love to see these on a black car. A CC perhaps?
Bump for nice wheels!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

zcar4me said:


> Wow! I'd love to see these on a black car. A CC perhaps?
> Bump for nice wheels!


Here are some photos on a Black B8. To be honest though, they look different in person. More bright if anything.













Also, coming from a deep corner of outer space, check our our new custom powder coat. Galaxy Black. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Falling from the skies I'd like to present Solar Rain. Worn in a 18x9.5 square fitment on a MKV GTI! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A collage of a Textured Black V713, an Anthracite Metallic V713, a Burnt Currant V710, and a Cadmium Green VB3. Have a good weekend Vortex. :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

For those of you who love Sunken Treasure.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

VMRWheels said:


> A collage of a Textured Black V713, an Anthracite Metallic V713, a Burnt Currant V710, and a Cadmium Green VB3. Have a good weekend Vortex. :beer:


Do you have a closer shot of the Anthracite Metallic color? Looks kind of like a machined finish in the pic. Or is there any other silver/ grey metallic type colors? I'm interested in the V708s fyi.

Edit: I saw the silver type colors on page 1 but those are too light for my liking. I think something like a hyper silver or hyper black with metallic flecks would be cool (at least in my head it's cool). Anything along those lines?


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

secondletter23 said:


> Do you have a closer shot of the Anthracite Metallic color? Looks kind of like a machined finish in the pic. Or is there any other silver/ grey metallic type colors? I'm interested in the V708s fyi.
> 
> Edit: I saw the silver type colors on page 1 but those are too light for my liking. I think something like a hyper silver or hyper black with metallic flecks would be cool (at least in my head it's cool). Anything along those lines?












You can check out all of our powder coated finishes here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157627001100117/





mwurman said:


> opcorn:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Brilliant Black B8 Audi A4 on 19" Sunken Treasure V718s! :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

So many colors to choose from ...Which one do you like? :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I'm looking to get some gloss black 19s....do u have any group shots of some different styles of wheels in that color?

Thx,SEAN :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I'm looking to get some gloss black 19s....do u have any group shots of some different styles of wheels in that color?
> 
> Thx,SEAN :beer:


Here is the best I could do Sean! :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those all look awesome....could I get some prices for them all?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Those all look awesome....could I get some prices for them all?


PM headed your way!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Here to brighten your day, let me introduce to you Highlighter Yellow!  Shown here with an Electric Blue V710. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Introducing Scarlet Red :heart:! Seen here paired with a Galaxy Black V701 & a Rally Orange V703!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Another new finish to the line, introducing Bronze Burst! Those of you who like Sunken Treasure will probably appreciate this finish.


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Do you have a price for the VMR V701 in the Galaxy Black?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Here is the best I could do Sean! :beer:




The VB3's wont fit on the CC right? I was told by one of your resellers they would not, that's why I went with the 718 in MB


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dgarcia211 said:


> Do you have a price for the VMR V701 in the Galaxy Black?


PM heading your way!



R0bL0gic said:


> The VB3's wont fit on the CC right? I was told by one of your resellers they would not, that's why I went with the 718 in MB


The VB3s will fit. We just do not have any in stock right now that would not require a small spacer to fit.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Can't really tell from the pics, so could you describe the difference between sparkle silver and bangle silver? Also, how do they compare to hyper silver?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

secondletter23 said:


> Can't really tell from the pics, so could you describe the difference between sparkle silver and bangle silver? Also, how do they compare to hyper silver?


Sparkle Silver has a good amount of Flake in it that is very prominent in the sun light, while Bangle Silver is closer to an OEM wheel finish. Bangle Silver is also the closest powder coat finish we have access to compared to our Hyper Silver.

The wheel on the left is Bangle Silver while the wheel on the right is Hyper Silver.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks! Is it possible to get a shot with all three together? i just saw the sparkle silver 705 on flikr and it looks kind of interesting. If you can't get a pic with them all together, would you say the sparkle silver's color is lighter or darker than the other two?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

secondletter23 said:


> Thanks! Is it possible to get a shot with all three together? i just saw the sparkle silver 705 on flikr and it looks kind of interesting. If you can't get a pic with them all together, would you say the sparkle silver's color is lighter or darker than the other two?


Sparkle Silver is fairly close to the Bangle Silver finish, but with a lot of flake. The flake is very prominent in the sun.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pacific Blue V709s, Solar Rain Flake V710s, and Burnt Currant V713s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Textured finishes brought to you by VMR! :thumbup: Textured Matte Bronze V710, a Textured Matte Anthracite V709, and a Textured Black V703!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Allow me to introduce Dark Metallic Red & Laser Purple. :heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some Candy Purple V708s from a recent order.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fresh from the bottle, introducing Pepto Pink.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Deep dish powder coat! 19x11 Gloss Pearlescent White & Candy Teal V710s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Bronze Burst V701!


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful wheels :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

That 713 Drank said:


> Beautiful wheels :thumbup:


Thank you! You should should pick up a set of V713s for your CC! :thumbup:


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> Thank you! You should should pick up a set of V713s for your CC! :thumbup:


Definitely, I'm thinking the Textured Matte Bronze V710, or the bronze burst V701 would look sweet on my black oak brown cc


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

That 713 Drank said:


> Definitely, I'm thinking the Textured Matte Bronze V710, or the bronze burst V701 would look sweet on my black oak brown cc


PM headed your way!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Iron Grey Metallic CC on Sunken Treasure V709s.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 1, 2006)

So approximately how much is it to copper plate a set of your wheels?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

overboosted said:


> So approximately how much is it to copper plate a set of your wheels?


 PM sent!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some people have requested a comparison of our Sunken Treasure finish to Bronze Burst. So here's a nice outdoor side by side with Solar Rain too! :thumbup:

Sunken Treasure - Bronze Burst - Solar Rain.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Electric Blue V701! We added a base with a bit of flake to give it a new look.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Matte Bronze VB3s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some Beetle love.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

That white beetle looks awesome! Love those red wheels! The theme looks a little like a Porsche GT3 RS rip-off though


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> That white beetle looks awesome! Love those red wheels! The theme looks a little like a Porsche GT3 RS rip-off though


 I'm pretty sure the intention was to replicate the Porsche GT3 RS in a fashionable way instead of making a "rip-off". haha. I'd definitely drive that Beetle.


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

I just shot an oyster in my pants  

These are gorgeous!


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Is the solar rain flake more on the grey scale or bronze scale?? 

I have a reflex silver r-line, definitely into the v709's, torn on colors though 

Solar rain flake 
Galaxy black 
Matte anthracite 
Brushed graphite 

 

What do you think would look best?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> I'm pretty sure the intention was to replicate the Porsche GT3 RS in a fashionable way instead of making a "rip-off". haha. I'd definitely drive that Beetle.


 That beetle looks fantastic with those wheels!


----------



## CC_King (Jan 5, 2013)

*Interested..*



VMRWheels said:


> Just got some more pictures of the Sunken Treasure V718s. :beer:


 Interested in some rims, i have a 2013 CC, would these fit my car?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

digga4 said:


> Is the solar rain flake more on the grey scale or bronze scale??
> 
> I have a reflex silver r-line, definitely into the v709's, torn on colors though
> 
> ...


 
PM Replied! 



praneetloke said:


> That beetle looks fantastic with those wheels!


 :thumbup: 



CC_King said:


> Interested in some rims, i have a 2013 CC, would these fit my car?


 Most of our models, including the V718, are available in a fitment for your car. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this assortment of powder coat finishes. 

Solar Rain V710, Highlighter Yellow V705, Rally Orange VB3, Electric Blue V710, Cadmium Green V701, Really Red V710


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Textured Matte Bronze V703s!


----------



## digga4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of the v709' in solar rain or solar rain flake?

Also do you have any side by side pics of solar rain vs solar rain flake?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

digga4 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the v709' in solar rain or solar rain flake?
> 
> Also do you have any side by side pics of solar rain vs solar rain flake?


No pictures on a V709, and I'll see if I can get a comparison shot. :thumbup:


----------



## p3trucking (Feb 5, 2013)

Can i have some price quotes please? Interested in a few different models. Thanks i will wait for your message


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

p3trucking said:


> Can i have some price quotes please? Interested in a few different models. Thanks i will wait for your message


PM sent.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pm'd a quote request.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi JB,

Could you tell me the sizes on this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/6391526053/

Looks like 19 x 9.5 ET 45 V710s with a 245 or 235/35-19 tire but I'd love to know for sure. Doesn't appear to be staggered at least. Sharing is caring!

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

HD9280 said:


> Pm'd a quote request.


PM replied! :thumbup:



flipflp said:


> Hi JB,
> 
> Could you tell me the sizes on this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/6391526053/
> 
> ...


Haha, of course! That CC is running our 19x8.5 ET35 V710s and appears to be on 235/35/19 tires. I have seen them also run 245/35/19 tires. 

Shoot me a PM if you would like a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

An old favorite, Sunken Treasure : 














































Sunken Treasure vs Bronze burst: 



















ST V703, V705, & V718


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Throw Back Thursday! Check out these Gloss Pearlescent White V710s!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you have a pic of the 705s in solar rain?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these 19x8.5 Solar Rain V705s!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Good morning Vortex! Here is today's catch. 


Matte White V708 | Cadmium Green V701 | Really Red V710 | Gloss Black V710 | Bangle Silver V708 | Laser Purple V713


----------



## b6driver (Jun 1, 2006)

you guys got Lakers purple?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

b6driver said:


> you guys got Lakers purple?


 I could get it. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out these Scarlett V701s on David's Jet Black 1-Series


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this Candy Teal V701!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

A while ago I posted up some Copper Plated V701s and many of you asked to see them mounted. Here you go!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

just shot ya an email :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

blue bags said:


> just shot ya an email :thumbup:


Email replied. :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VMRWheels said:


> A while ago I posted up some Copper Plated V701s and many of you asked to see them mounted. Here you go!


interesting!


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Bump.

Please keep this beautiful thread going, loving all the color options!


Sent from my thing that does that thing that everybody likes.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TDI JET said:


> Bump.
> 
> Please keep this beautiful thread going, loving all the color options!


 A bit more of a simple wheel setup. Here's a Matte Yellow S5 on some Gloss Black V705s. :thumbup:


----------



## 99ishVR4 (Aug 6, 2013)

Those wheels are stunning, really beautiful work!


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the 705's, they're so clean classy and simple and what a beautiful Audi 


Sent from my thing that does that thing that everybody likes.


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Good looking wheels :thumbup:


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Solar Rain*



VMRWheels said:


> Check out this assortment of powder coat finishes.
> 
> Solar Rain V710, Highlighter Yellow V705, Rally Orange VB3, Electric Blue V710, Cadmium Green V701, Really Red V710


 
Solar rain is what color? See this post versus post #74. I think you made a mistake on one.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

cngreeno said:


> Solar rain is what color? See this post versus post #74. I think you made a mistake on one.


 Depending on the lighting, Solar Rain can almost look like it's gloss black.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sent a email and got no reply on a wheel quote. 

Looking for a set of V709 19x8.5 5x112 ET35 in Highlighter Yellow. Can you give me a quote and production time for a set? Thanks!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Sent a email and got no reply on a wheel quote.
> 
> Looking for a set of V709 19x8.5 5x112 ET35 in Highlighter Yellow. Can you give me a quote and production time for a set? Thanks!


Sorry for the late reply, was on vacation. 

Check your email. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal V710 l Burnt Currant V713 l Highlighter Yellow V705


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Any other shots of that burnt currant?


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Those candy colors like the blues and teal, along with the burnt currant are just amazing :heart::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

munnarg said:


> Any other shots of that burnt currant?


Of course! 
















































TDI JET said:


> Those candy colors like the blues and teal, along with the burnt currant are just amazing :heart::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

munnarg said:


> PM sent


PM replied :thumbup:


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you guys do all in house powder coating or have them sent out? Can you only do VMR wheels? What would a set of burnt currant cost approx.?


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TDI JET said:


> Do you guys do all in house powder coating or have them sent out? Can you only do VMR wheels? What would a set of burnt currant cost approx.?
> 
> 
> Sent from you know... O_O


We only offer powder coating services to new, VMR wheels. They are powder coated out of house at a facility that we have close relations with.


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> We only offer powder coating services to new, VMR wheels. They are powder coated out of house at a facility that we have close relations with.


Could you please pm me a quote for a set of 18" 705's in burnt currant.


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TDI JET said:


> Could you please pm me a quote for a set of 18" 705's in burnt currant.
> 
> 
> Sent from you know... O_O


PM sent. :thumbup:


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> PM sent. :thumbup:


Thanks JB


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

We offer a wide variety of Powder Coat finishes. Which color would you choose?


----------



## CCoastie_D (Sep 7, 2013)

amazing colors, keep up the good work!:thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal VMR V710 










Bronze Burst Flow-Form V810










Burnt Currant VMR V705


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Gloss Black VMR V710 and some custom work from one of our customers


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pacific Blue VMR V709


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Matte Textured Bronze VMR V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V710 & V810


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V701 in Sungold and Scarlett Red


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom Gloss White VMR V701


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

More bronze burst V810 goodness


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Matte Textured Bronze VMR V702 and Sparkle Silver V810


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Candy Teal is gorgeous. Hope to have a set of these for next summer on my new 14" R-Line. Just not ready to buy right now :banghead:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Pearl White VMR V713 and Sunken Treasure V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V710 in Solar Rain


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

More shots of that scarlet red on a black car please. Possibly one of the Solar Rain on a black car as well?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

munnarg said:


> More shots of that scarlet red on a black car please. Possibly one of the Solar Rain on a black car as well?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Closer look at Sunken Treasure


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue V710 









Gold V703


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Electric Blue V701 and Pink V710


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom polished V701


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Candy Teal


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on Sunken Treasure V718


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Midnight Blue V703*


----------

